# Need to move back to Ireland



## stephen1381 (20 Sep 2011)

Age: 30 
Spouse’s/Partner's age: 29




Monthly take-home pay 1500 / Wife 1000 

Type of employment: Private sector 

In general are you:
(a) spending more than you earn, or


Rough estimate of value of home 95000 
Amount outstanding on your mortgage: 190,000

*What interest rate are you paying? *2.5% but this has increased, not sure by how much as I live abroad

Other borrowings – 

car loan 125 p.m

Do you pay off your full credit card balance each month? no 
If not, what is the balance on your credit card? 3600

Savings and investments: 2000 approx

Do you have a pension scheme? No

Do you own any investment or other property? Relucatant landlord. Rent received 525 per month 

Ages of children: None

Life insurance: Yes


Monthly outgoings
Mortgage 781 
Rent 666
Car loan 125
Electricity & water 35
Internet 24 
Agency fees 33 euro
With holding tax as a landlord living abroad 91 euro

*What specific question do you have or what issues are of concern to you? *

Currently living and working abroad. Trying to think outside the box to come up with solutions to cut costs. I thought about trying to move back to Ireland but its difficult to apply for jobs from abroad. My Wife is a non EU national so she wouldn't be allowed work in Ireland for the first 12-18 months if I did manage to get a job back home. 



So I may be stuck abroad for a while, finding a cheaper place to rent isn't and option at the moment as there is one year left on the lease for our apartment and we have to pay up if we break it. Need to keep the car as I have a long commute, public transport is a disaster here.

Anyone got any ideas or tips as to how to apply for jobs from abroad. I live in the Middle East and finding another job is a no go because of visa restrictions. 

Or even come up with other ideas.

Thanks


----------



## onq (20 Sep 2011)

Did you suggest what you worked at or what field you worked in or might be seeking employment in?


----------



## stephen1381 (20 Sep 2011)

I come from an Engineering background. Would love to get into medical, pharmaceutical or Manufacturing industries. But in these times beggars can't be choosers so I'd be open to anything as long as I could afford to live in Ireland


----------



## onq (20 Sep 2011)

Without trying to sound negative I'd stay where you are unless you have a job to come back to.

You can find other threads on AAM telling the stories of people who tried to come back after some time away who had difficulty getting income support.


----------



## Tomorrow (21 Sep 2011)

If you get someone to act as your collection agent in Ireland, the tax will not have to be deducted off your rent.

This would give you extra cashflow every month.

Although depending on your rental profit, you may have some tax to pay at the year end.


----------



## stephen1381 (21 Sep 2011)

Tomorrow said:


> If you get someone to act as your collection agent in Ireland, the tax will not have to be deducted off your rent.
> 
> This would give you extra cashflow every month.
> 
> Although depending on your rental profit, you may have some tax to pay at the year end.



Thanks for the replies.

I have an agency who collect the rent and they told me I still have to pay this with holding tax. I can claim some of it back at the end of every year though.


----------



## Tomorrow (21 Sep 2011)

When I say Collection Agent - I mean someone has to resgister as your collection agent with Revenue.

They are then collecting the rent on your behalf in Ireland and so no tax has to be deducted


----------



## stephen1381 (21 Sep 2011)

Thanks I'll look into that.


----------



## sean.c (22 Sep 2011)

*Credit Card / Life Insurance*

You haven't included your monthly payment on the credit card or your life insurance premiums?

It's silly having 2k in the bank at 0% interest when you are paying 16-19% on the credit card.  Pay the card off and cut it up.

Cancel your life insurance.  Why do you need it?  You have no kids to worry about.

it is possible to find a job whilst living abroad, but you'll probably have to attend at least the second interview in person.  The cost of the flights and all that...


----------



## stephen1381 (25 Sep 2011)

I pay about 150 per month on the credit card and 32euro for life insurance which I need to have as a mortgage holder, right? Keeping the 2000 in case I need it for any emergencies.


----------

